# DVC for Families - Pros & Cons?



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 4, 2012)

My wife and I have young children and have recently become interested in the Disney Vacation Resort.  I have a few basic questions I'm hoping someone can answer:

(1) When staying at the Orlando units, do you get the same benefits as patrons staying at the Disney hotels (i.e. special exclusive late & early entrances to Disney parks, etc.).

(2) Do the units have full kitchens (including refrigerators, stoves, etc.)?

(3) For owners in the vacation club, what is the most popular child-friendly home resort near Disney World?  (a) approximately how many points would be needed to book a 3 bedroom unit for 1 week in February at this resort? (if no 3 bedroom units exist, what about a 2 bedroom), and (b) approximately how much in annual maintenance fees would one have to pay for this many points?

(4)  Does the vacation club also offer multi-bedroom units in resorts near Disney Land in Anaheim?

(5)  Are you happy or unhappy with your membership?  Is there anything you wish you had known before you bought?

Thanks so much for any information & advice you can provide.

Ben


----------



## rhonda (Mar 4, 2012)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> (1) When staying at the Orlando units, do you get the same benefits as patrons staying at the Disney hotels (i.e. special exclusive late & early entrances to Disney parks, etc.).


Yes, DVC guests are offered Magical Express (airport/resort transportation), Early/Evening Magic Hours and use of all Resort ground transportation (busses, boats, monorail).



> (2) Do the units have full kitchens (including refrigerators, stoves, etc.)?


The 1BR, 2BR and 3BR each have a full kitchen.  The Studio units offer only a mini-kitchen with dorm-fridge, microwave, toaster, etc.



> (3) For owners in the vacation club, what is the most popular child-friendly home resort near Disney World?  (a) approximately how many points would be needed to book a 3 bedroom unit for 1 week in February at this resort? (if no 3 bedroom units exist, what about a 2 bedroom), and (b) approximately how much in annual maintenance fees would one have to pay for this many points?


I'm guessing Bay Lake Towers (BLT) might be most popular for families with small children as it is closest to the Magic Kingdom.  Many families walk from BLT to the Magic Kingdom - but this might be influenced by how many of the children are passed-out-tired and need to be carried?    Families with older children might enjoy the theming of Wilderness Lodge and the ease of riding a boat from the resort to the Magic Kingdom.  Others prefer Beach Club Villas because of the swimming complex, Stormalong Bay.

A fun way to determine number of points required is to use the Points Calculator on David's Vacation Club Rentals at: http://www.dvcrequest.com/
This will allow you to play with different size units and dates to monitor impact on point requirements.

Assume maintenance at about $5 point.  Some resorts are higher, some are less.  The maintenance fee is based on the resort(s) you _own_ -- not where you use them.  



> (4)  Does the vacation club also offer multi-bedroom units in resorts near Disney Land in Anaheim?


Yes, there are DVC units (studio, 1BR, 2BR and 3BR) at the Grand Californian -- but not many.  I believe there are 48 2BR equivalents (where a 2BR can be broken into 1BR + studio) and two 3BR units.



> (5)  Are you happy or unhappy with your membership?  Is there anything you wish you had known before you bought?


Often I tell my husband that DVC is my favorite thing to hate.  There seem to be lots of little things that get under my skin -- but the feelings don't last long.  Overall I'd say neither happy nor unhappy.  It is 'ok' and does the job for which it was purchased.  

There is nothing I would have differently regarding our purchase(s) -- but do be sure to research the following topics before buying:
Use Year and its impact on Banking points and canceling reservations.
Direct vs Resale:  last March introduced some restrictions on how Resale Points may be used.  These restrictions may or may not cause you concern.
Home Resort vs non-Home Resort booking windows and strategies.
Banking/Borrowing rules.
Transferring points - only an issue should you be interested in renting points from other members?
Reservation Cancelation policy and 'Holding' points.
Using points to book non-DVC locations and associated fees, rules for cancelation, etc.
Home Resort -- which one(s)??
Small contracts vs large.
FWIW, we own three small contracts at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR, in Orlando) all with the same Use Year.  In eight years of membership, we've stayed at SSR only twice.  We've had little to no trouble booking our stays at other DVC locations using the points from SSR -- except for the Villas at the Grand Californian (Anaheim).  The limited number of units at Grand Cal have made it more difficult to book without home resort advantage -- but I'm finding much greater success since DVC's Online Reservation System was introduced this past January.

Overall, I'd suggest viewing DVC as a boutique product to be used _only_ at DVC resorts.  If you would normally book Disney Deluxe Hotels on cash you might find using DVC a cost-effective tool for staying on Disney Property in larger room types (1BR, 2BR, 3BR) with full kitchen, laundry, etc.


----------



## presley (Mar 4, 2012)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> (4)  Does the vacation club also offer multi-bedroom units in resorts near Disney Land in Anaheim?
> 
> (5)  Are you happy or unhappy with your membership?  Is there anything you wish you had known before you bought?



4.)  While they do, availability is extremely limited.  If you ever plan on going during school holidays/busy times, it is highly unlikely that you will be able to book a villa there if you don't own there.

5.)  DVC was the first timeshare that I purchased.  Overall, it is my least favorite.  Everything about it is very expensive.  While the rooms are nice and it is easy to plan regular trips there, the costs of the parks, food, etc are ever rising and the overall cost of the vacation is always going to be high.  

Prior to my DVC purchase, I had attended 3 other traditional timeshare presentations.  The flexibility of DVC sounded great.  It is very nice to be able to book anywhere from 1 to 14 nights at a time. 

Some things you may want to consider
Do you regularly go to Disney theme parks?
Do you like to prepare meals in your room?
Do you like the idea of having a condo style room, but still have everything that a big hotel has to offer?
Do you plan on going to Disney often over the next 15-20 years?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I have owned my first DVC contract since 1994 --- and it is still my favorite. I am SO glad that I bought there. I bought when my son was 12. I bought enough points to rent a 3 BR Villa at Old Key West for one week in an off-season every other year. Because you can bank and/or borrow points, this has worked really well for me. 

I bought when i was recently divorced and I wanted to make sure that I could always take my son on vacation. And that has worked really well for us. 

We go as an extended family. Aunts, uncles, cousins, friends. Normal stay was 7 people and we always rented a 3 BR. After 8 or 9 trips, Disney World itself was not the draw that it had been. So several trips we went and just stayed at the resort and had a great time without going to the parks. 

My new husband has two children and we needed more units to fit everyone. Then my son got married and we needed still more units (my daughter in law is an only child so her mother and grandmother join us). 

We bought more points. 

I am still thrilled with my points. I am thrilled with our second contract also. 

Frankly, unless you want to be able to book one of the Epcot resorts (Beach Club and Boardwalk) during food and wine, if you learn the system it doesn't matter much where your points are from. UNLESS you want a 3 bedroom Grand Villa which are in short supply. I always make those reservations right at 11 months before our intended stay (UY does not matter - it is 11 months before the beginning of your stay).

You are only guaranteed to be able to make reservations at your home resort. Unless DVC were ever to change the policy so that you could no longer own at one resort and book at another and you had bought a home resort that you don't like, it really doesn't matter where your points are EXCEPT for (1) home resort advantage for booking during high demand seasons (which can vary by resort; or limited availability (3BRs and Grand California); and the maintenance fees which are much higher at Vero Beach (non-park property). 

There are substantial differences in the costs of points from different home resorts. Resale costs average as follows 
Bay Lake Tower and Grand California are about $90 per point,
Animal Kingdom Villas and Beach Club about $70
Wilderness Lodge about $65
Saratoge Springs and Boardwalk about $60
Old Key West about $55
Vero Beach about $45

The older resorts: OKW, BWV, VWL, BCV expire 15 years earlier than SSR and BLT. 

Mathematically speaking, you get much more bang for your buck with the less expensive resorts. It costs 1044 points for the highest season reservations for AKV in a Grand Villa. To be able to do that annually, you need 1044 points and, for a 3BRGV, you will also need home resort priority. It would cost over $70K for AKV to be your home resort. A 3BRGV at OKW will cost you 662 points and the points cost $35,700 approximately.

I know exactly how to book using my DVC points at other resorts. I prefer Old Key West over all the other resorts so I almost always use my points there and nowhere else. OKW is the original DVC property, it has the largest rooms and a very relaxing atmosphere. 

I am really happy with my purchase.

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 4, 2012)

The biggest downside is the cost.  A typical 2BR is around 300-400 points and the 3BR units are typically 600-1000.  Peak seasons are even higher.  Resale, that would be an upfront investment of at least $15-20k for a 2BR or $30-50k for a 3BR.  From the developer, it would be double that.  MFs are about $5/point, so that's $1500-$2000 per year for a 2BR and $3000-$5000 per year for a 3BR.  When you consider you can get some VERY NICE off-site timeshares for under $1000 upfront and under $1000/year MFs, that's a high premium to pay to get on site.

The DVC properties have the huge advantage of being "on site", but in general they're smaller and not as nicely equiped as the better Orlando properties.

My suggestion would be RENT from an owner FIRST, then RENT a larger unit at Wyndham Bonnet Creek from a Wyndham owner as well.  Compare the two.  Compare the costs.  Decide from there AFTER you've tried both and had some time to sleep on it.


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 5, 2012)

Renting DVC points is easy, there is a guy (who I've never met, and I'm not associated with an any way but I do know people who have rented from him) who has a web business that rents points.  Usually they are $13 each but at the last minute sometimes he sends out an email with $7 points and need to be booked soon.   http://www.dvcrequest.com/

There are other ways to find people to rent from, for people who don't want to spend $$ joining DVC but want to take a DVC vacation once every X years (x is any number greater that two) renting points is better than buying.


----------



## pefs65 (Mar 5, 2012)

My family loves DVC. 
We are a family of 6 with 4 kids ages 9,7,3,1.
We decided to purchase at BLT and the kids love to be close to MK and the monorail is fantastic.
The rooms are top notch and the Disney Service is excellent.
We are a family of Disney maniacs. 
My wife and I went to Disney 4 times before we had kids and we fell in love with WDW.
Our DVC allows us to go to WDW every year and also go to the Grand Caymans and hopefully Aulani in 2013 and the Grand Californian in 2014.
The DVC system is very flexible and with our points and the banking and borrowing system we have always been able to get what we want at the time that we wanted.
We stayed with 3 kids at the All star in a cramped room and with loud high school bands and cheerleaders and crowded bus transportation and that was enough for us to purchase DVC.
With my family if we did not have DVC we would have to purchase two hotel rooms and have no space to spread out and no kitchen.
My kids say " Dad getting DVC is one of the best thing you have done" 
We love DVC.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Jay_G said:


> Renting DVC points is easy, there is a guy (who I've never met, and I'm not associated with an any way but I do know people who have rented from him) who has a web business that rents points.  Usually they are $13 each but at the last minute sometimes he sends out an email with $7 points and need to be booked soon.   http://www.dvcrequest.com/
> 
> There are other ways to find people to rent from, for people who don't want to spend $$ joining DVC but want to take a DVC vacation once every X years (x is any number greater that two) renting points is better than buying.



I have never rented points from Dave, but on those years when we have extra points, I have used him to rent TO. I have been doing this for years. 

He is extremely reliable on this side of the rental, so I am sure that he is every bit as reliable on the other side. 

I feel so fortunate. This year for our big family vacation, I was able to book a one bedroom and a two bedroom through RCI. It was before the TPUs took such a huge jump, thank goodness. And then I was able to rent out the DVC points that I had set aside for our stay, 

Almost all costs considered (MFs for DVC, MF for units used to trade, and RCI exchange fee but not initial DVC buy in), I was able to make a profit. I am absolutely thrilled. 

Even more thrilling would have been to be able to make the trades without having DVC points at all. It certainly would be less expensive. 

I agree that the DVC units are not as luxurious as some other units in the area. I still prefer staying onsite even though the units are not as luxurious. And that preference is despite the fact that my children are now all in their 20s. If I was dealing with strollers and young children, I would really want to be on-site.

And the value of my DVC points have not taken a big hit in terms of resale value. My initial OKW points I bought from DVC for $63 per point. Resale value on them (net) is about $50 per point. 

We have taken a hit on the SSR points (also bought from DVC) --- bought originally at $83 per point (our net cost was $63 because of UY - we bought a December UY in November. Because the resort was relatively new, the points came with the original year, the current year and the next month, we got our points awarded to us. So for one year of MFs, we got 3 years worth of points --- and rented out 2 years of points). Now worth about $55 net. 

But you would not be making the "mistake" of buying from the developer. (The reason that I have mistake in quotations is that because of unique situation of our purchase, we were even buying from the developer versus resale--- but that almost never happens).   

Of all of my timeshare purchases (I have more than are in my profile), I am happiest with my DVC purchase. I would be even happier if I had purchased resale.

elaine


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 6, 2012)

*DVC vs. Wyndham Bonnet Creek?*

I've been researching the Orlando area resorts, including non-DVC resorts.  Does anyone have thoughts on the pros and cons of DVC vs. the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort, which I have heard is on the Disney grounds?


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 6, 2012)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> I've been researching the Orlando area resorts, including non-DVC resorts. Does anyone have thoughts on the pros and cons of DVC vs. the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort, which I have heard is on the Disney grounds?


While it's essentially on Disney property (geographically right next to Caribbean Beach Resort), it doesn't have any of the on-site perks that you would get with DVC (EMH access, Disney's transportation, dining plan options, etc.).  That's the biggest plus you get with DVC.  The negatives on DVC are the considerably higher cost, smaller units and more basic kitchens.

You can find a lot of threads comparing on site vs. off site, and particularly WBC vs. DVC.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been a DVC owner since 2006 and a Wyndham owner since 2009. 

As DVC owners, we stayed in 2brs units and a few Grand Villas. Did a BC stay in a 3br deluxe.

Other than the 2br units at Old Key West and off-site Vero Beach, the DVC units are small and whoever layed them out didn't utilize the space very effectively.

If I am planning on actually cooking meals in the villa, I would head over to Bonnet Creek. Plus BC has a real dining table, unlike those tiny little tables that are in most DVC units. That is one of my DVC pet peeves.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 7, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> If I am planning on actually cooking meals in the villa, I would head over to Bonnet Creek. Plus BC has a real dining table, unlike those tiny little tables that are in most DVC units. That is one of my DVC pet peeves.


That's my biggest DVC gripe, too (because we cook most of our meals), but for the typical family staying at DVC it's no big deal.  Most people use the fridge to store drinks and leftovers, and never even use the kitchen or "table".


----------



## rhonda (Mar 7, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> That's my biggest DVC gripe, too (because we cook most of our meals), but for the typical family staying at DVC it's no big deal.  Most people use the fridge to store drinks and leftovers, and never even use the kitchen or "table".


Agreed!  I truly hate cooking in the BWV kitchens.  I do lots of cooking while staying at WDW ... but really hate the setup.

However ... I should report that cooking at Aulani was a joy!  The kitchen and its surfaces are "full size" (unlike the half-depth counters and cabinets at BWV).  I loved having a rice cooker and smiled when I found that the pots & pans were a complete set!  

The table in an Aulani 1BR unit would easily seat four ... and likely 6, a little closely, if the connecting studio were being used. 

At Aulani they _finally_ got the kitchen right!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 7, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> That's my biggest DVC gripe, too (because we cook most of our meals), but for the typical family staying at DVC it's no big deal.  Most people use the fridge to store drinks and leftovers, and never even use the kitchen or "table".



I only do breakfast and it that little puny table really bugs me. If you have 8 people who gets to go eat at that round table in the 2nd bedroom? Our DVC guide also thought so. 

On site BLT is a big improvement. Even have a little pantry to put your dry goods in!


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 7, 2012)

Add one more person to the list of who dislikes DVC kitchen's. The BWK was too small and the the eating area is not conducive to family dining. The Kidani Kitchen was a great improvement over the BWK


----------



## chunkygal (Mar 7, 2012)

My husband and I often say our DVC is the best money we ever spent. Own since 1995 at Hilton head and own at boardwalk villas, although we always stay at OKW. Why the best money? It is expensive, but our kids are now almost grown and we have many many many of our best memories at DVC and HH. Our scrapbooks are full of them and often it is "remember when?". The excitement of going and sharing with family and friends..good times...good times.


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmmm, so based on the feedback I've seen here, would it be accurate to say the consensus is that if one plans to cook dinner most nights then Wyndham Bonnet Creek (or another offsite resort?) would be preferable to the DVC resorts even though it doesn't have any of the "onsite" Disney amenities?

(Having stayed once at Bonnet Creek, one major downside of the resort is that it does not have an onsite restaurant, which seemed strange for a resort that size.  Thus, the only choices there are cooking or driving to a restaurant)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 7, 2012)

I cook all the time at WDW --- it is one of the reasons I love OKW. The tables are big, there is a separate cabinet right by the table that we use for our fruit and canned goods. The refrigerator is full-sized. 

(I cook so much there that I have a large crockput and an oversized baking pan in an Owners Locker that we keep there --- but what to put in your owners locker is a separate thread).

The BWV kitchens are TOO compact. It was a trial to cook there --- even for just Ian and I. 

The kitchen in the BLT is fabulous! Pantry, nice island, good lighting and a table with a semi-booth set-up. 

I did not like the lighting in the kitchen at Bonnet Creek --- but I loved the table and the appliances there. 

I also cannot see at AKV becaise pf the lighting. 

And you cannot do much more than cereal and sandwiches in any of the studios. And even then you have to be careful not to overstock. 

If I were to buy again, I would still buy at OKW and when I bought my second contract, I would have bought those points at OKW also.

elaine


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 8, 2012)

What are the most rewarding perks of DVC that make the hefty premium over Wyndham Bonnet Creek's MFs seem worth it?


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 8, 2012)

How old are your kids?  How often do you like to go to Disney?  Do you like to do any other type of traveling?  What is your main purpose in buying DVC?  Have you gone on a tour to check out the facilities?

I am a recent DVC club member.  My DH and I decided to buy in December while on a Disney cruise after doing a tour and talking about it a few months before then.  The sales tour is very low pressure.  I got all the info and went home and ran the numbers.  I knew we were going on a Disnet cruise the week before Christmas and had heard they often offer special bonuses if you buy onboard.  We decided to buy direct from Disney, even after reading advice on TUG not to.  The main reason is because we really like to do cruises, especially Disney. I ran the numbers using DVC points versus cash at times of the year we would go and it still came out ahead to buy the DVC points.  I did book a European cruise for next summer.  We paid about $20,000 for our points and the cabin for the cruise next summer would have cost $5000.  (I got one on points and reserved one with cash in the same category.)  So, even though it wasn't the "smartest" way to buy DVC, I still feel like we will end up coming out ahead eventually.

Things to consider, IMO:
Your kids are young now but they won't always be young.  It gets a lot harder to get away when they get older.  My son is a freshman in high school this year.  Between his extracurricular activities and my husbands work schedule, we only had one week that was free this summer to book a vacation.  That was looking at the dates 8-10 months in advance to get a time share.  Things have come up, which we have had to work around, because it isn't as easy to change timeshare reservations and still get a room.  Hotels are much easier to change.  Even if you can get away, will everyone still want to come to Disney?  My kids have practically been brought up at Disney World, but even so, my DD likes to go to other parks sometimes.  She is a roller coaster fanatic and they don't have many big coasters at Disney.  

Orlando has to be the capital of time shares.  There are many very nice ones in town, even if they aren't on property.  There are always exchanges into Orlando.  Some timeshares can be rented from owners that aren't using their week at a very reduced rate. 

Will you want to come to Disney every one to three years?  There are other places you can trade through Disney.  I don't know how easy they are to trade into through their system.  Maybe others would have more insight.  I've heard the European spots are very difficult.

You do get the perks of staying on property.  Are the perks worth it for your family?  A lot of people say the dining plan is not a good value for their situation.  The extra magic hours can be a benefit, but does the higher cost of staying on property make up for it?  Would it be better to add an extra day or two on your ticket and just come back to the park a few extra days?  You still have the expense of going to the parks, etc. 

DVC resorts are time limited, which has its advantages and disadvantages.  DVC does have a resale market, but as you get closer to the end of the contract, the value goes down.  The resale value is a big plus compared to other timeshare companies.

Those are some of the main points to consider, IMO.  There may be others, but I can't think of any more now.  It is getting late and I have been on TUG too long!!


----------



## rhonda (Mar 8, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> What are the most rewarding perks of DVC that make the hefty premium over Wyndham Bonnet Creek's MFs seem worth it?


For us, it is not having to rent, drive or park a car.

Walking is the recommended form of transportation for our annual business conference at the Dolphin/Swan Hotels.  Staying at BWV allows us to do this easily while also giving us a better room (1BR with jetted tub) for roughly the same nighly costs as staying in the least expensive Dolphin/Swan hotel room on conference rates.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 8, 2012)

If cooking is important to you (or if you have a lot of people), OKW is a FABULOUS choice.  It's sized and equiped like other off site timeshares.  That's why it's one of our favorites.

We love to cook and like lots of space, but despite that we STILL slightly prefer staying at DVC (even the properties with the smallest units - SSR, BWV, BCV and VWL) compared to the best, largest off site properties.  There's just some magic about staying on site.


----------



## chunkygal (Mar 8, 2012)

We usually eat in and cook and I love DVC. I prefer OKW cause of the quiet.
I have never stayed at Bonnet Creek, so I can't compare, but I love the perks at DVC by going early and late and riding the buses, so no cars or parking lots.


----------



## mrsg00fy (Mar 11, 2012)

We own at the Boardwalk. A prime consideration for us was the ability to walk to 2 theme parks. The theming of the Disney resorts is beautiful. 

We have not tried Bonnet Creek yet but we would like to. We love Disney and our 300 points aren't enough to get us all the time we want.......


----------



## stanleyu (Mar 12, 2012)

We've done it both ways. Whether or not it is worth the extra expense to be on site is really a reflection of you, your personal tastes, and your personal preferences.

For us - and more for me than my wife - just being on site provides a good deal of enjoyment. Some people hate having to take a bus, but we really like not having to park and being dropped of fright in front of our destination. Also, the walk or boat ride - or monorail ride - to us is part of the overall Disney experience. I'm way past the point in my life when being able to drive was a big deal. Now I really enjoy NOT having the hassle of a car rental. I know food on site is more expensive. But driving around, shopping, or looking for a restaurant is a cost, too. For some, just being able to get a quick meal at a Golden Corral, Sizzler, or McDonalds is a big plus, but for many, dining at one of the Disney restaurants is a major reason for coming in the first place.

I would recommend that if you are only going to go once, just find a convenient hotel and let it go at that. Even if you will likely go more than once, for the first time I'd say either stay off-site or at one of the Disney economy units. But after you've been a couple of times give a nice moderate a try. If it seems to be a better experience (to YOU, not me), try  moving more in that direction for future visits.


----------

